# what first??



## westgateblvd (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi. I thought I would try a rump roast first, but that is like going to the head of the class. I have preseasoned the Masterbuilt electric smoker already, and now I am ready to smoke eomething. Question is. What first?? I have hickery chips, an:droold that's all. What ould you suggest I smoke first?? Thanks. Al


----------



## lostarrow (Mar 30, 2012)

Cook something easy.
Baby back , ribs , a short cook , & easy to do.
If you want to start with a long cook a butt is very forgiving.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 30, 2012)

The Wife bought a 5lb rump. I do have the meat probe. My only concern is hpw much smoking should I do??


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 30, 2012)

I did a 3.5 beef bottom roast about three weeks ago in my Masterbuilt electric that we really liked. I added chips four times. Roast took about 4 hours to reach 130 degrees with the smoker temp set at 225 degrees.


----------



## alelover (Mar 30, 2012)

Rump roast would be good. Only smoke it to about 135 - 145 depending on how done you like it. 140 and a 30 minute rest should give you a nice medium-rare. Great for sammies.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks. It will help having the meat probe built in. I will soak my chips over night.
What I know is to coat the roast in olive oil. Make a few slits in the fat cap wbout 1" thick. Insert half clves of garlic. Put about 1 tablespoon of sea salt over the meat, and black pepper. Pre heat to the 225. Then put the probe in the thickest part of the roast.
Now I am not sure what rack to put it on? , or should I take out racks not in use??


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 30, 2012)

I put it on the rack that is the easiest to reach and take out the others. I don't soak my chips. I think I get a better smoke out of my Masterbuilt electric using dry chips.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 30, 2012)

I tried that, and they caught on fire.


----------



## sailormike68 (Mar 30, 2012)

Beer can chicken! I'm totally new to smoking and tried 2 BCC's last weekend and despite all the issues I had with a new smoker , etc the yard bird was the best, most tender and juicy bird I have ever ate, 6 others agreed. Definetly good for the ego, made me feel like a pro.
Be glad to tell you how I did it if interested but I does require brinning the bird overnight so if you decide to go with chicken let me know soon if you are smoking tomorrow. Good luck. Love this website...


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 30, 2012)

Still going to do the rump. On Sunday. Not sure how long it will take. I have the little remote that is good for about 100', so I can go and work on the car, and still check the internal temp. Though i will probably be sitting there looking at it the whole time.

Can I also do vegtables in there as well?? How long would I smoke potatoes, and carrots and such in the smoker at say 225??


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 30, 2012)

westgateblvd said:


> Still going to do the rump. On Sunday. Not sure how long it will take. Depends on how well you want it cooked or the temp on the remote thermometor that you are looking for. For medium rare I pull at 130 degrees, foil, and rest. Rough estimate four hours. Depends on how well your smoker holds its temps. I have the little remote that is good for about 100', so I can go and work on the car, and still check the internal temp. That is what I do. That's why I really like a remote.. Though i will probably be sitting there looking at it the whole time.
> 
> Can I also do vegtables in there as well?? How long would I smoke potatoes, and carrots and such in the smoker at say 225?? Sorry but I can't help you on the veggies. Haven't tried veggies yet. A beef roast smoked with hickory is very nice. A very good first project. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks.. Will do.. Al


----------



## eman (Mar 31, 2012)

westgateblvd said:


> Thanks. It will help having the meat probe built in. I will soak my chips over night.
> What I know is to coat the roast in olive oil. Make a few slits in the fat cap wbout 1" thick. Insert half clves of garlic. Put about 1 tablespoon of sea salt over the meat, and black pepper. Pre heat to the 225. Then put the probe in the thickest part of the roast.
> Now I am not sure what rack to put it on? , or should I take out racks not in use??


Just a word of advice. The built in probe for the MES is known to be inaccurate. mine varies from 25 degrees at lower temps to 15 degrees at upper temps.

 I would not rely on just this  thermo for your smoke. Also the cooking temps vary from what the read out says . some high ,some low .but most of them read higher than actual cooking temps. i have had my MES for years and enjoy smoking w/ it .You just have to get a good thermo ,check calibration and it will tell you how far off your MES reads.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't know that. I do have another remote. Never heard of the brand before though. Redi-Chek. My Brother bought it for me years ago. I'll plug that in as well. I don't want to keep opening the door to check the temp. I also soaked my chips over night. How many scoops of chips should I put in durring the cooking time?? I don't want to over do it though. I thought maybe two times. it will take some time for those chips to go because they are so wet.


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 31, 2012)

I would wait until you see smoke coming out of the vent before putting the meat in. Two scoops would add smoke flavor. I do four. It's better to under smoke than to over smoke. Over smoking can make the meat bitter.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 31, 2012)

So 3 scoops would give me some good flavor. Should I go in at 250?? I will also add the first scoop when it gets to the 250. When the smoke starts comming out I will open the door stick in two probes ( incase one is off ) Maybe they both are off some.. About how long does it take for a scoop of chips to burn away?? I have the roast. I will put on the olive oil, and insert the garlic tomorrow morning, and when the above does it's job then put it in. I will then pull it out when the ( probes ) say between 135 and 140. Then take out the roast. Wrap in foil and let it sit for 30 minutes.. Then hopfully eat..


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 31, 2012)

Westgate, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the SMF and the best BBQ info. in the world... Now having said that, I really feel you should do some Chickens first and get acquainted with your new friend by seasoning her with an easy fix. Chicken is cheap and in our economy we need to save what we can. Doing an expensive piece of meat . Start off with cheap and learn your Smoker and then as skills increase , go for the bigger things.

I suggest you get a good Therm.(Maverick - 732) and track your temps. with them; the factory therms. are usually way off and will ruin your meal.

Do things like our Fatties , ABT's , Chicken , wings , or anything that is cheap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We would rather you have a good experience than to fail and give up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next , read through the 5-day course and some of the WIKI's.Then get a nice day and enjoy your new toy.

Others may have already advised you of this , but we want to see a good outcome.

Have fun on your journey and...


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 31, 2012)

westgateblvd said:


> So 3 scoops would give me some good flavor. Should I go in at 250?? 250 should be fine. I will also add the first scoop when it gets to the 250. When the smoke starts comming out I will open the door stick in two probes ( incase one is off ) Maybe they both are off some.. About how long does it take for a scoop of chips to burn away?? Don't know about soaked chips because I have always used dry. A scoop of dry chips last me about 40 minutes. I would think soaked chips would go a little longer. I don't add chips again until the smoke stops coming out of my vent. I have the roast. I will put on the olive oil, and insert the garlic tomorrow morning, and when the above does it's job then put it in. I will then pull it out when the ( probes ) say between 135 and 140. Then take out the roast. Wrap in foil and let it sit for 30 minutes.. Then hopfully eat.. Foiling and resting makes a big difference. Sounds like you got a good plan going.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 31, 2012)

Vent open, or closed??Oh, and do I have to spray the meat with anything while it is smoking?? One last thing.. Do I put water in that pan that is in there?? Thanks


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 31, 2012)

westgateblvd said:


> Vent open, or closed??Oh, and do I have to spray the meat with anything while it is smoking?? The only thing that I spray is ribs because they can dry out easily. Big hunks o' meat like roasts, bone in turkey breasts (brined), and hams seem to have enough moisture in them to not spritz. I have tried both vent open and vent closed. I get a better smoke flavor with my vent wide open. Masterbuilts are sealed pretty tight. It's easy to over smoke in them. Mine seems to over smoke with the vent closed. One last thing.. Do I put water in that pan that is in there?? There are different schools of thought on this. I prefer water in the pan. I think it adds moisture to the meat.   Thanks


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 31, 2012)

If i do fail.. I will be the one eating it. Next will be chicken.. Wife first wanted a prime rib. I will do the rump over a $60.00 prime rib. I am kind of taking my time. I am getting as much information as possiable from people that have done it. My second meat probe is a Maverick Redi.Chek remote. I will be watching it pretty close. I will take pics and post. Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 31, 2012)

Leave your vents open. You can spray if you wish but not needed since you are not smoking all that long. Water in the pan is optional, I don't bother, it does help with recovery if you have to go in frequently. I have found that Potatoes will probably take longer than the meat, so I suggest you partially cook them then pop them in to flavor up when the meat hits 90*F. I would make other veg during the rest with a different method, too much smoked stuff is monotonous. One recipe I would not pass on is Au Jus or Gravy! This one is very popular around here...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 31, 2012)

You'll do OK. Your plan sounds good and you are watching the details. There are just some things that taste far better smoked than you can get any where else. I consider beef roasts one of them.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

It is in the smoker right now. The temp droped to 233. Still working back up to the 250. I have two probes in. The MES one says it is 42, and the Maverick one says it is 59. One load of chips in, and vent is wide open.. I will post later as to how it is going.. Al


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

I do have a question though.. I soaked the chips over night. Most of them were on the bottom of the pail. I put them in that little slide deal, and put in a load. After about 2 minutes.. They were on fire. Should this be happening??


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

Well. It is done. I went back to the meat market, and got a near 4Lb rump. Did all I said I had to do. I had the temp at 250. Two probes. Didn't really belive the Maverick one. Stuck it in at 10:15AM. It got to 145 by 12:55. It is wraped in foil. I did cut into it when the Maverick got to 135. It was way to rare in there. I let it go untill the temp showed 140 on the remote of the MES probe. Now a real nice medium inside.

Now how do I reheat it??


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 2, 2012)

Westgate. A trick used at Restaurants is to have hot Au Jus and place it in the liquid and let it set a bit , however anytime you he-heat anything you are continuing the cooking process again , Rare will come out Med. , so on... FYI 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...........


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 2, 2012)

I put Johnnys mix in with the water pan under the meat.


----------

